# New Roast Logger Manual



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

For those that have not heard there is now a manual written by Randy Glass for Tom Coxon's wonderful Roast Logger Program.

I have enjoyed using this program from the day it became available.

Recommended to all home roasters as a World respected program.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like I'm missing out bigtime! Do you have and details/links please?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Here's the link & in case you don't know its free:cool:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/green_bean/coffee/roastlogger/roastlogger.htm


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Will take a look asap







 thanks!


----------

